# Long weekend in Paris with Kids - Advice needed



## Andy1972 (Jan 12, 2014)

Taking the kids (14 and 9) on holiday by myself this year (due to a split with wife). They have said they want to go to Paris for a long weekend. My 9 yr old daughter wants to see the tower and my 14yr old lad just wants to sight see.

Any tips for as stress free as possible. Things to see, dodgy areas to avoid, eating out, getting around etc? 

Based in Newcastle so ideally would like to fly down rather than train or drive. Would be going in school summer hols.

EDIT - they've just thrown Venice into the option list too.


----------



## shycho (Sep 7, 2010)

Hasn't Paris been a violent bonfire for every weekend for the past 6 months? Certainly not high on my places to spend a weekend with the kid at the moment. 

I'm not sure if all of Paris is affected, but if you check out the news there are certainly large scale protests going on every weekend, which usually involve violent clashes with the police, fires being started and shops/restaurants being razed.

Would definitely seek further advice from people who live locally or have been recently before booking anything.


----------



## tosh (Dec 30, 2005)

I haven’t been for a while
But when I took two moody teenage girls, they shut up and enjoyed it when we went on an underground tour of the catacombs.


----------



## mar00 (Jun 24, 2018)

most of the famous attractions are not that far apart and in the central area along the river, might be a bit of a walk for the younger one though but underground goes near all of them too, catacombes is a bit further out, if you want to go to Versailles it's about 30 mins by car,

i prefer Venice but in summer it will be packed as in can't get through the streets in the center and it's more museums and galleries than big attractions once you've done the canals, St Marks, Doge's Palace

there are a lot of dodgy areas but not really in the tourist areas and lots of police and generally they are happy to help, other than current troubles there is usually some service on strike though ,


----------



## HEADPHONES (Jan 1, 2008)

Disneyland?
Years back I bought the tickets from the Metro station.
Caught the Metro right into Disneyland.


----------



## James_R (Jun 28, 2007)

Yep another vote for Disneyland.

I think its RER Line A goes straight into Disneyland station (Marne la Vallee Chessy)

Even if its just for a day its a great place to go.
We've been 3 times for a week at a time tbh.


----------



## andy__d (Jun 27, 2018)

given 
https://www.afar.com/magazine/what-travelers-need-to-know-about-the-paris-riots

https://www.disneylandparis.com/en-gb/
may have some appeal ?


----------



## Stoner (Jun 25, 2010)

I have been to Paris a couple of times in the last few years - once with the missus and last year with the kids.

Paris is not ideal for kids (we have three young girls) - lots of homeless especially along the riverbank, food is expensive, it's crammed and noisy. We also went to Disneyland and the kids loved it. Again, its expensive but the entertainment and thrill rides are superb. Food is awful - basically chicken nuggets and chips for circa £10 a head (that's an expensive Happy Meal!). We took the Eurostar which takes you to the gates of Disneyland so is fantasticely convenient. Also, you don't have the usual restrictions on luggage etc. that you have when you fly but I appreciate that would be inconvenient for Newcastle.

If you do decide to go, the city centre (Tower, Louve etc.) is very safe albeit very busy with lots of Police presence to re-enforce the safe feeling. Don't go too far out of City though - it can be intimidating due to the number of homeless immigrants. TBH, it's similar to most massive cities - keep your wits about you and a sensible head, and you should be fine. We stayed in "Area 6" which is famous for various jazz bars and late night eating.

Personally, I like Paris but as a adult only trip. I can't say I would recommend it for kids other than for a day trip to see the sites.


----------



## Nick-ST (Mar 4, 2013)

I would personally stay at Disneyland and then do a day trip or two into Paris itself if you desire. Good deals can be had booking direct with Disney, have been a fair few times so let me know if you need any assistance!


----------

